# Depressurizing Fuel System, It Won't!



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi All- I'm trying to depressurize the fuel system in my 95 HBody w/V6 using method in Haynes Manual: pull the fuse on the fuel pump, start and run the engine until it starves out of fuel and dies. Problem is it won't seem to starve out of fuel. Exactly how long should this take? More than fifteen minutes? More than a half hour? \

I need to pull head off to replace gasket, but have to pull fuel injectors first, of course. But, trying to starve engine it actually runs long enough that it overheats, etc.

Any thoughts?

Thx!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I did not take the fuse out, so I did not try to run it dry.

I just pulled the fuel line off. You can use a hose clamp or vice grips to keep the hose pinched shut and catch a lot of it in a jar. That jar with fuel will come in handy for cleaning gunk off of parts with an old toothbrush, too.

Download one of Nissan's Factory Service Manuals for it, too:

http://www.********.com/FSM/Hardbody/

Use to, you could right-click the links directly and download them, but recently the site has developed a built-in viewer to their website. Once the 1995 manual is loaded into their viewer, you can still Right-Click the file and save it to your desktop, but that may go away as soon as they figure out a way.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot.

This website blocks their URL, so I have to show you a picture:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jp2code said:


> Download one of Nissan's Factory Service Manuals for it, too:
> 
> http://www.********.com/FSM/Hardbody/
> 
> Use to, you could right-click the links directly and download them, but recently the site has developed a built-in viewer to their website. Once the 1995 manual is loaded into their viewer, you can still Right-Click the file and save it to your desktop, but that may go away as soon as they figure out a way.


It's much easier to get an FSM from this web site:

Nissan Hardbody D21 Truck Service Repair Manuals

The downloaded RAR file includes all the PDF files for the FSM.

When you go to ********, you can only download one PDF at a time of a full FSM and then they are not organized together after your downloads causing the FWD.PDF of the FSM not working properly.


----------



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi All- Thanks for your comments. I got it figured out. First I tried also pulling the fuel pump's relay. No change. The engine still ran. Then it occurred to me that the previous owner may have rewired the voltage supply to the pump. Looking into it, indeed he did; a separate wire to the fuse box, connected to the neighboring fuse, energizes the fuel pump. I pulled the wire and the engine died within seconds. 
Getting an understanding as to why he installed an alternate circuit for the pump is something that will have to wait for another day. I am a bit concerned, however, that with his rewire he probably also may likely have bypassed any safety features (circuit protection) in the original the circuit. (IE, if the pump should fail and over heat, will power be cut, or will the gas tank explode?) I suspect I'll be reviewing those circuit diagrams to which you provide a link, above.
Thanks again for your comments!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

rogoman said:


> It's much easier to get an FSM from this web site:
> 
> Nissan Hardbody D21 Truck Service Repair Manuals
> 
> ...


I like it! Thanks.

I noticed, by the way, that your text got snipped, too. I think one of the admins has gone in and set necoclub (misspelled on purpose) as a filtered curse word.

Kind of funny. Obviously, someone here doesn't like someone over there.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeh JP, I noticed what was done even to the text of the curse word :laugh:. This made me curious about what the other web site does about URL reference to our web site. So I logged in to the other web site; got an account there. Then I set up a dummy post and referenced our site. Well it turns out the other site does something similar by invalidating the URL. An on-going feud between to web sites; have to laugh! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

